# Deutschlands SOAP-GIRL 2014 - DAS FINALE!!!



## Walt (8 Juli 2014)

*Folgende 20 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2014 in deutschen Soaps mitgespielt haben, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2014 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge alphabetisch nach Vornamen - in Klammern der Rollenname):*

Ania Niedieck (Isabelle von Altenburg), Alles was zählt

Anna Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergman), Alles was zählt

Anna-Katharina Fecher (Melanie Wendt), Alles was zählt

Anna Sophia Claus (Sara Lea Starck), Lindenstraße

Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ

Diane Willems (Dana Wolf), Verbotene 

Barbara Prakopenka (Kira Beckmann), Unter uns

Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld, GZSZ

Jana Julie Kilka (Jesssica Stiehl), Verbotene Liebe

Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ

Joy Lee Juana Abiola Müller (Michelle “Micky” Fink, Unter uns

Kim Sarah Brandt (Jule Jansen), Rote Rosen)

Linda Marlen Runge (Andrea “Anni” Brehme), GZSZ

Lilian Büchner (Chantal Löhmer), Lindenstraße

Melanie Kogler (Marlene von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe

Nicole Mieth (Kim Wolf), Verbotene Liebe

Sarah Hannemann (Josephine „Joe“ Johlke), Unter uns

Sarah Stork (Leonie Weidenfeld), Unter uns

Sila Sahin (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ

Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns

Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2014)

Linda und Sila <3


----------



## Walt (8 Juli 2014)

Ich bitte einen Admin, diese Abstimmung oben anzupinnen. Das anpinnen der Vorentscheidungsgruppen ist nicht mehr nötig.

Danke für die rasche Erledigung!


----------



## Walt (8 Juli 2014)

*Und hier sind die Soap-Girls, die es ins Finale 2014 geschafft haben, in Bildern zu sehen:*

Ania Niedieck (Isabelle von Altenburg), Alles was zählt






Anna Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergman), Alles was zählt





Anna-Katharina Fecher (Melanie Wendt), Alles was zählt





Anna Sophia Claus (Sara Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ





Diane Willems (Dana Wolf), Verbotene Liebe





Barbara Prakopenka (Kira Beckmann), Unter uns





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ





Jana Julie Kilka (Jesssica Stiehl), Verbotene Liebe





Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ





Joy Lee Juana Abiola Müller (Michelle “Micky” Fink), Unter uns





Kim Sarah Brandts (Jule Jansen), Rote Rosen)





Linda Marlen Runge (Andrea “Anni” Brehme), GZSZ





Lilian Büchner (Chantal Löhmer), Lindenstraße





Melanie Kogler (Marlene von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe





Nicole Mieth (Kim Wolf), Verbotene Liebe





Sarah Hannemann (Josephine „Joe“ Johlke), Unter uns





Sarah Stork (Leonie Weidenfeld), Unter uns





Sila Sahin (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns


----------



## Don Sven (10 Juli 2014)

*SEXY: VALEA SCALABRINO! SIE IST HEISS WIE FEUER*


----------



## weazel32 (10 Juli 2014)

anna katharina samsel ^^


----------



## Don Sven (10 Juli 2014)

weazel32 schrieb:


> anna katharina samsel ^^



Dann stimm doch mit ab weazel! Mehrfachauswahl ist übrigens erlaubt!


----------



## Me_myself (13 Juli 2014)

Janina Uhse  






Anne Menden 






Und SIla :thumbup:


----------



## Walt (14 Juli 2014)

Danke, toll, dass ihr auch Bilder postet.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## StefanKa (16 Juli 2014)

*Süß = Melanie Kogler*


----------



## Don Sven (2 Aug. 2014)

Ich stimme für Iris Mareike Steen:


----------



## Walt (31 Aug. 2014)

Hallo Celebbordler, was ist los?

In den letzten Jahren war eure Lust bei Deutschlands-Soap-Girl abzustimmen viel größer. Die Beteiligung in 2014 hat sehr nachgelassen. Es kostet doch nichts, einfach mal abstimmen. Wäre SUPER. Bitte macht mit.

DANKE IM VORAUS!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2014)

erledigt


----------



## Walt (31 Aug. 2014)

Danke, mindestens 100 Celebboar-User sollten schon mitmachen und das Niveau der Vorjahre zu halten 

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (3 Sep. 2014)

*Nur noch 3 Stimmen fehlen, dann haben wir das Minimalziel von 100 Usern, die abgestimmt haben, erreicht. 

Schaffen wir das noch heute am 3. September 2014?

In den letzten Tagen haben die Fans von Sila Sahin gnadenlos zugeschlagen und kräftig gevotet. Die Fans von Janina Uhse und Iris Mareike Steen hingegen schwächeln deutlich. Aber: der momentane Dreikampf ist längst nicht entschieden. Oder schaffen sogar noch andere den Anschluss an das Trio?

Ich bin gespannt!

Übrigens: Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich und ausdrücklich auch erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Walt (5 Sep. 2014)

*Wer wird nummer 100 ?*

99 Celebboard-User haben abgestimmt!


WER WIRD NUMMER 100?


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (5 Sep. 2014)

SUUUUPI!

100 Teilnehmer haben abgestimmt! - weiter geht's bis in den Dezember -

noch ist nichts entscheiden. Lange lag Janina Uhse vorne, dann Iris Mareike Steen und jetzt Sila Sahin.

Wer macht das Rennen?


Gruß
Walt


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Ganz klar Sila Sahin


----------



## Walt (16 Sep. 2014)

*Schön, dass jetzt doch schon 109 Stimmen abgegeben wurde - und die Abstimmung läuft noch bis zum 27.12.2014. Es bleibt also spannend.

Das sind derzeit (16.9.2014, 15:15 Uhr) die fünf führenden:*

1. Sila Sahin, (ehemals= Ayla Höfer), GZSZ, 33 Stimmen





2. Janina Uhse, (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ, 32 Stimmen





3. Iris Mareike Steen, (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ, 27 Stimmen





4. Anne Menden, (Emily Höfer), GZSZ, 18 Stimmen





5. Diane Willems, (Dana Wolf), Verbotene Liebe, 13 Stimmen





Ich bitte alle User, die ihre Stimme noch nicht abgegeben habe, dieses zu tun. Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (26 Sep. 2014)

So Freunde, ich bin jetzt erstmal bis zum 05.10. in und hoffe, dass ihr weiter an der Abstimmung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2014 teilnehmt.

Wäre richtig SUPER.


Nebenbei noch ein bissel Werbung für meine 2 Favoritinnen:

Iris Mareike Steen













und

Janina Uhse









Gruß
Walt


----------



## kayhoenig (27 Sep. 2014)

Janina ist schon heiss besonders wenn sie dann Ledeleggings trägt


----------



## Walt (23 Okt. 2014)

Nur noch gut 2 Monate, dann ist das Jahr 2014 und auch diese Abstimmung um Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2014 ist wieder einmal Geschichte!

Schafft sie es erneut oder gibt es eine neue Nachfolgerin der Vorjahressiegerin





Sila Sahin?

Gute Chancen haben derzeit auch:





Janina Uhse

und





Iris Mareike Steen.

Ich denke, es bleibt bis zum letzten Tag spannend. Bitte haltet die Spannung aufrecht und stimmt hier ab!

Gruß


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2014)

Ich votete für das momentane Traumpaar der deutschen Soap-Szene:

Janina Uhse und Linda Marlen Runge


----------



## Walt (4 Nov. 2014)

Bitte auch hier Voten!

Meine Favoritin:

*Iris Mareike Steen*


----------



## Don Sven (13 Dez. 2014)

Ich würde es auch sehr schön finden, wenn hier noch Einige mitmachen. In 2 Wochen ist ja das Voting zu Ende und es ist doch noch extrem spannend.

Euer
Sven


----------



## Ryan Atwood (26 Dez. 2014)

Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (29 Dez. 2014)

*Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank allen 127 Teilnehmern die an der Abstimmung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2014 teilgenommen haben.*

*Ganz knapp siegte im Jahr 2014 Janina Uhse mit einer Stimme Vorsprung vor der Titelverteidigerin Sila Sahin. Den Bronzeplatz erreichte Iris Mareike Steen.

Auf Platz 4 folgte Anne Menden, stimmengleich belegten Ania Niedick und Diane Willems den 5 Platz.*

*Hier die Übersicht:*

*1. Janina Uhse (37 Stimmen)*






*2. Sila Sahin (36 Stimmen)*






*3. Iris Mareike Steen (29 Stimmen)*






*4. Anne Menden (19 Stimmen)*






*5. Ania Niedieck (13 Stimmen)*






und

*5. Diane Willems (13 Stimmen)*







*Herzlichen Glückwunsch an diese 6 Soap-Darstellerinnen. Ich freue mich schon auf die Abstimmung zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015 und wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch.*

*Gruß
Walt*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2014)

Mit der Gewinnerin kann ich gut leben!


----------



## Walt (31 Dez. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Mit der Gewinnerin kann ich gut !



Ja, ich auch. Janina ist echt knusprig!

Die Vorentscheidungs-Abstimmungen für 2015 sind auch schon wieder online!


Gruß
Walt


----------

